# I Need Awning Part #'s & Info For A 28' Outback



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm helping a friend who needs to replace the awning tube assembly on his 2004 28RSS. Since neither his awning nor mine is able to be easily unfurled at the moment, I'm hoping that some helpful Outbacker that can easily open their awning will do so and give me all the part numbers listed on the awning tube label. It can only be seen when the awning is opened.

As mentioned, it's for a 2004 28RSS, but is also the same awning used on the 28BHS, and perhaps other models as well. The awning tube itself measures 15' 6.75" from end to end. Please use this measurement to verify that you have the same tube. I believe that at least the 2005 model year may also be the same. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have an 05 28RSS. Today was my day off so I had time to get for you. Awning is 15'6.75".

Product#958301576 Model#834AV16.401

Hope this helps!!! ---Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweeet! You just saved me having to hitch-up and pull the camper away from the house to open the awning!!! You have no idea how much your help is appreciated. THANK YOU!

Outbackers Rock!

ON EDIT: Pardon the dumb question, but who is the manufacturer?? I know the awning frame says "A&E" but I believe the tube says somebody else.

Thanks Again!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love it when a newer member jumps in with that Outbacker spirit and help.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to add that. It's a Sunchaser.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks! Now it's off to the dealer to get my friends all fixed before we leave for Yellowstone.

We'll be sure to be speaking of this kind gesture while sitting under the shade of the new awning


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

It also has Dometic on it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, will do. Probably the Sunchaser model by Dometic. Thanks!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Anytime....ive saved tons of $$ just reading posts on here and am glad to help.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim, have you called Walt's RV in fontana. It may be worth a call. I know they have the Awning tubes made by A&E for about half the cost of new. Kirk


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

I ordered my awning parts from this place and they were super to deal with

http://www.marksrv.com/sunchaser_parts.htm


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ahumadas said:


> I ordered my awning parts from this place and they were super to deal with
> 
> http://www.marksrv.com/sunchaser_parts.htm


That is a great link, thanks for posting it!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

aplvlykat said:


> I ordered my awning parts from this place and they were super to deal with
> 
> http://www.marksrv.com/sunchaser_parts.htm


Wow, great link for replacement parts. Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Checking out that website, it looks like the 'bottom mounting bracket' (E1) is what we need to order to have a spare rear slide rail clippy thingy. Is this the right part? I'm too far away from my TT to check it out.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Checking out that website, it looks like the 'bottom mounting bracket' (E1) is what we need to order to have a spare rear slide rail clippy thingy. Is this the right part? I'm too far away from my TT to check it out.


Yep...that'd be the one


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Checking out that website, it looks like the 'bottom mounting bracket' (E1) is what we need to order to have a spare rear slide rail clippy thingy. Is this the right part? I'm too far away from my TT to check it out.


Yep...that'd be the one








[/quote]

Sweet! Thanks, Dawn!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I replaced the awning tube on my 31rqs last season. (a tree jumped out and flattened it a bit) It really does not take that much time. See all the pics in gallery. Email me for step by step if you wish. Caution - The awning is spring loaded on both ends (2 separate springs).










Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Thor!

I remembered your adventure with the awning and thought of asking you about it. I may still ask you for some info if my buddy decides to just buy the whole new awning tube and have he & I install it. Was it a very hard thing to just change the tube?

Thanks!

Jim


----------

